# Fehler 1067 bei Mysql-service



## kodiacc (22. Dezember 2003)

Hi alle!

Ich bekomme beim Starten vom MYSQL Dienst immer den Fehler 1067 - Der Prozess wurde unerwartet beendet. Kann mir da jemand helfen ?! Also brauch ich irgendne mysql.ini oder ne mysql.cnf ?! ich raff nix mehr :/

mysql liegt in C:\webserver\mysql\

hoff ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## BitMan (24. April 2006)

kodiacc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi alle!
> 
> Ich bekomme beim Starten vom MYSQL Dienst immer den Fehler 1067 - Der Prozess wurde unerwartet beendet. Kann mir da jemand helfen ?! Also brauch ich irgendne mysql.ini oder ne mysql.cnf ?! ich raff nix mehr :/
> 
> ...



soewit ich weis, sollte man bei APACHE; PHP znd mySQL die Pfadvorgaben nicht verändern. Normalerweise steht mySQL in c:\mySQL.-...


----------



## seltsam_mit_hut (24. April 2006)

Hast du XAMMP installiert? Wenn nicht, dann probiere das mal aus und deine Probleme waren mal Probleme.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2006)

Hallo!


			
				kodiacc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....Also brauch ich irgendne mysql.ini oder ne mysql.cnf ?! ich raff nix mehr :/.....


Hättest Du in das Referenzhandbuch geguckt, wüsstest Du es aber auch. 

Du hast also MySQL einzeln installiert und nicht in einem Paket wie z.b. XAMPP?
Dann willst Du sicherlich auch Apache, PHP und ggf. phpMyAdmin einzeln installieren?
Da verweise ich Dich dann doch glatt auf ein Posting von mir. 

@seltsam_mit_hut, dafür würde ich aber nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen. 
Ausserdem braucht XAMPP unnötig viel Platz für Dinge die wahrscheinlich nur wenige Leute jemals gebrauchen werden.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
*grrrrr* Warum müssen immer wieder uralte Threads ausgebuttelt werden?! ;-] 
[/edit]


----------



## gescheiteAntwort (9. März 2010)

Hier wird dir wirklich geholfen, ohne dass du erst einmal 5 Handbücher durchlesen musst.
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme10/article1929840.html


----------

